
Emacs org-mode Tutorial - kirubakaran
http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html
======
cturner
Was amazed by the diagrams. Then the author says the source -
<http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/> !!

Now - does anyone know how we can create those diagrams from state flows? e.g.

    
    
        a -> b;
        a -> c;
        c -> b;
    

becomes

    
    
       /---\   /---\
       | b |<--| c |
       \---/   \---/
         ^       ^
         | /---\ |
         +-| a |-+
           \---/
    

I remember there being a perl library for it. Are there any other nice
authoring mechanisms that don't involve intricate text crafting?

~~~
sharkbrainguy
the graphviz suite (in particular dot) is pretty easy to use and produces
decent results

------
nswanberg
If you are also interested in GTD, org-mode can help:
[http://members.optusnet.com.au/~charles57/GTD/gtd_workflow.h...](http://members.optusnet.com.au/~charles57/GTD/gtd_workflow.html)

Here is Charles Cave's older article, which seems simpler:
<http://members.optusnet.com.au/~charles57/GTD/orgmode.html>

I end up just using org-mode as a todo list/scratchpad.

------
notdarkyet
Wow! That is incredibly detailed and seems like a good system but sadly I gave
emacs a try and just couldn't get into it. As of right now I just keep some
plaintext files, one with a TODO list, another thats an brain dump of each
day, and another for brainstorming projects. I am new to using vim (about 6
months now) and was wondering if anyone knew of a similar process or setup for
managing projects and TODO lists?

~~~
kirubakaran
Could you set aside just 15 minutes a day everyday (say, after lunch) for
learning Emacs and give it another go? That is how I got into it. The effort
will pay off big time.

~~~
icey
He's being modest about it; but if you're just picking up emacs, check out
kirubakaran's profile - I got a lot of out reading his .emacs file.

------
limmeau
org-mode is really useful, and you can start with a subset. I usually use

\- headline hierarchies (lines starting with stars)

\- itemized lists (starting with a dash) or with checkboxes (starting with '-
[ ]')

\- checkbox counters in headlines ('[/]' will be updated to show the
percentage of complete checkbox items below that headline).

The DWIM keys C-c C-c, TAB and M-Return usually do the right thing.

------
Estragon
The two main features I depend on in org-mode are the todo functionality
(dates and agendas, mainly) and the easy hyperlinking. I find that incredibly
useful for development notes.

